# New Addict R4 owner



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I just pulled the trigger on the R4.Great service from Bothell Bike & Ski. Fedex even delivered on a Saturday! Now I'm taking it half apart to put on a different stem and handlebar. Only nitpick so far is that the rear wheel doesn't seem to sit straight in the dropouts. Its cocked a little to the right. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

are you sure its the frame? perhaps the dish of your wheel is off and it gives the appearance that the frame is off. try other wheels to see if the same thing happens. not saying that the frame couldn't be off but that seems unlikely


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Tried a different wheel right away with the same results. It doesn't surprise me at all that there is a slight misalignment. The build sheet came with the bike and the spec listed the clearence as "OK". I'm sure I won't notice it riding but it bugs.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

since the build sheet has indicated it as within acceptable tolerence, i believe it should be fine.

if you are not satisfied with the slight misalignment, perhaps you can drop an email to Scott and check with them the acceptable tolerence.

personally, i have come across some bike frames (famous ones) with some slight misalignment when seated on the dropouts but then it's not much of an issue since it can be easily fix by aligning the rear wheels and secure them using them using the quick release. 

cheers


----------

